# Woo-Hoo!



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Been given £500 by Mrs NickTB to spend on a camera/lens/tripod set up for Chrimbo. (DSLR)

All I need now is (You guessed it) your help to decide what I should go for at that price. To be honest, the tripod can be bought at any time, but I'm NOT allowed a 2nd hand camera! SWMBO insists..

So, your mission should you choose to accept it, is to help ME choose! :thumb:

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nikon, Canon, Olympus etc or don't care?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> Nikon, Canon, Olympus etc or don't care?


Not fussed to be honest. Lens interchangeability is a consideration, but not the end of the world


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not another one  

Nikon: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat4.html

Canon: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat1.html

Decisions: http://www.wikihow.com/Choose-a-Camera

Gary


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Not another one
> 
> Nikon: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat4.html
> 
> ...


PMSL I actually LOL'd there!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumb::thumb:

Fire away, I'll help you as much as I can


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Fire away, I'll help you as much as I can


Ok, I'm looking for a good all-rounder. I need something that can help me take photo's of dogs running and jumping that won't struggle with the speed, but will also help me capture good landscape shots. To start with! lol


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, £500 will get you a pretty good starter kit, if you can stretch another £30, the Nikon D80 & 18-70DX is a good package.
The camera allows a relatively fast capture rate of 3fps (frames per second) burst & an 11 point auto focus which is accurate enough for most applications.
The 18-70 lens is a very good piece of glass and at f3.5 is also reasonable in low light and for moving subjects.

Jessops seem to be the cheapest at the moment at £538 (£528 with online discount code). Not a bad buy and it will last you for many years to come.

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...s.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?SkuId=35926

I don't have a Canon, so really can't comment on them.

Hope this helps, Gary


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Really being drawn to this:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/AA350/AA350A.HTM#

Anyone tried it? looks good value...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well popped into the Sony centre in Lakeside today, and had a play around. I'm blown away! amazing quality shots. Bought Mrs NickTB's skin tone out beautifully. Probably the most realistic reproducttion I have seen on an entry level DSLR


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

You need to decide if you want to buy into the main competitors so Canon or Nikon, if you do there are loads of 2nd hand lenses for sale on ebay or forums like talkphotography.
The Sony can use the old konica/minolta lenses.
I nearly bought the canon 450d followed by the nikon d80 but in the end got a mint Nikon D200 2nd hand with 7000 actuations from a guy near me, it still cost me £400, i then got a brand new 18-55vr lense for £85 delivered which a guy on the avforum website had for sale from his new nikon d80 kit.
Thinking about it i think he said he got the D80 with lense brand new for less than £450 which is a cracking deal.
I used a website called camerapricebuster.com for upto date prices.

For info i went into my local Jessops today and they price matched a Lowepro slingshot AW100 bag at £36.99 against Jacobs price, the bag should have been £69.99!!!

So have a good look around and get bartering.

Jontymo


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

I got a Nikon D60, great little SLR and at around £350 you cant go wrong, the kit lens is very sharp too. Great if your used to a point and shoot too as it will do all of 'in camera' processing to make pics look great straight off the memory card.


----------

